

FlexiColorPicker - No flash, images, external libraries, CSS or 1px divs. - zengr
http://www.daviddurman.com/flexi-color-picker/

======
Rauchg
To become fully usable, it needs to support "dragging" (i.e.: listening on the
mousedown + mousemove events) and not simply click.

~~~
shaggyfrog
Was about to post the same thing. I'll be needing a colour picker for a Web
app soon, but I can't use this one; a good UX pretty much demands that the
controls (whether it's the thumb on the dial, or the dot in the field)
immediately respond to user input, not after mouse/touch up.

~~~
DavidDurman
It's been worked on. Next version will have those features included.

------
simcop2387
It seems to break for me when using firefox 5.0 on linux. If you scroll down
the page, the sliders and picker don't work correctly and display further down
the page.

------
minikomi
Here's one I made, slightly different concept though.
<http://jsdo.it/minikomi/RGBslider/fullscreen> Should work with iphone/ipad
too.. no guarantee on android!

------
julian37
Minor nitpick, there is visible banding. It would look better with dithering
applied. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colour_banding>

~~~
kalleboo
It appears it's using SVG gradients, so the banding depends on how your
browser is rendering it.

------
pacifika
This is the point where the browser should take provide the operating system
color picker and the os vendor is responsible for adding the right
functionality.

